# Farm near ingarsby tunnel - leicester 2013



## Deranged09 (Sep 22, 2013)

This farm is right next to ingarsby tunnel, its in very bad condition and lots of it is falling down.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dont look like it will stand for much longer, great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2013)

Ive done ingarsby loads of times, but this one must have escaped the radar.
did u do the tunnel?
I did it at night once, it wasnt too pleasant!


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 23, 2013)

i poked my head in the tunnel but had forgotten my torch so i though best not to.
At night must have been scary


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2013)

Deranged09 said:


> i poked my head in the tunnel but had forgotten my torch so i though best not to.
> At night must have been scary




Popped by recently to have a look.
What a wreck - looks like the fire was in the last few years.
Went back to the tunnel too, so will stick up some photos of that this week. Much nicer to do in the daylight


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice, would love to see your pics!


----------

